# where to find puzzle box plans?



## colbynorwood (Mar 6, 2009)

im wanting to try making some puzzle boxes, problem is i cant seem to find any plans anywhere, so does anyone know where i can find some or some books on how to build them? thanks in advance


----------



## jaime (Oct 24, 2008)

Look this page:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/bruce.viney/index.html


----------



## rowdy (Dec 22, 2008)

Here is another one with a detailed plan.

http://www.craftsmanspace.com/Knot-burr-puzzle-plan.html


----------



## colbynorwood (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks a ton, that is exactly what i was looking for, thanks again!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Try this site

http://www.instructables.com/id/Precision-Puzzlemaking-Primer----Volume-1/

Lee


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

hey thanks alot guys these are all good sites if anyone has sites for the hellraiser boxes let me know?


----------



## KelSnake (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi Colby,

This is a great site for learning how to build puzzle boxes of many different styles, check it out.

http://www.woodlockplans.ca


----------

